# Dichiarazione di Presenza & UK Marriage Certificate



## MWM2014 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello,

My wife is American and I am British and we are going to be moving to Liguria in a couple of months. We are planning on driving to Italy from France so I believe that my wife will need not be able to get her passport stamped when we enter into Italy by car. From reading the Forum I understand that she will need to go the the questura within 8 days of our arrival in Italy for a "Dichiarazione di Presenza". I would be grateful if anyone could please clarify what is involved in doing this - does my wife need to provide any other paperwork other than her passport? Is the Dichiarazione basically a form to fill out at the police station?

Also, we were married in London and have our marriage certificate issued in English. Will we be able to us the UK marriage certificate for the application for the Permesso or do we need to get it translated into Italian.

Thanks very much for any and all help!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes and yes -- it's very simple. If she's staying at a hotel when she arrives in Italy then the hotel might even be able to handle that notification for her.


----------



## MWM2014 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. As we are going to be staying in a friend's apartment when we first arrive I wanted to confirm that we just go to the Prefecture with my wife's passport and fill out a form to satisfy the Dichiarazione di Presenza requirement. Do we also need to get a copy of the Dichiarzione or some form of proof for when she applies for the Permesso later?

Also, just wanted to make sure that the UK marriage certificate is ok for the Permesso and does not need to be translated to Italian.

Thank you!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

She goes to the _questura_. If she doesn't get some physical evidence of her declaration of presence, she can ask.

As for whether you have to get that U.K. marriage certificate translated or otherwise do something, "most likely not" is the fair answer. If the local official has some reasonable reason to doubt that your marriage certificate is an authentic U.K. marriage certificate, then that official can ask that you take additional steps such as getting an apostille. Yes, you can get an apostille (and a translation) ahead of time if you wish and if you want to avoid this < 1% sort of possibility, but you could also handle that problem (in the unlikely event it occurs) after you arrive in Italy.


----------



## CoastSea (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you so much for all of your help! I am sorry for the delay in responding - I have been travelling.


----------

